# bad boy racing



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Fool4racing said:


> Does anyone know if cable sale includes program or is it just cable


The cable sale from Bad News Racing includes the tune as well, yes: Trifecta Cable Sale 11/23/12-12/31/12


----------

